# Противопоказания к мануальной терапии



## nvc (21 Сен 2007)

Пожалуйста, помогите советом!
Является ли *макулодистрофия* противопоказанием для мануальной терапии?
И как тогда лечить пояснично-крестцовый радикулит?


----------



## Ell (21 Сен 2007)

Простите, Вы как связываете макулодистрофию и радикулит?
Более того, можно конкретнее именно о "радикулите"?


----------



## Gregory (21 Сен 2007)

Макулодистрофия не является противопоказанием к мануальной терапии


----------

